# any bull/cow unit success



## humpyflyguy (Sep 10, 2007)

Since friday I have been in two different groups of elk on a any elk unit, rut is on strong and the bulls were screaming. Saturday night I was back in the same spot where I saw a herd of elk on friday that had one bull pushing 350 and a few smaller bulls hanging on the outside of the cows, I was shocked on friday to see a herd of 40 plus elk on a any unit area, never seen a herd that large in this area before. Just couldn't get the bulls to dance with me on friday, and I passed up the cows. Decided to head back in there saturday night, found the herd about two miles away feeding on a ridge through the spotting scope, pulled out the gps, saw that they were all on private property and no public anywhere near them, as i was glassing I decided to let out a bugle and sure enough about a mile away across the valley a cow elk popped out, so I started glassing where she was at and the whole ridge, no other elk to be found, I went back to find the cow, I noticed she was on a dead run across the flat straight to me, so I hurried and got down the ridge line in a little ravine, at this point she was about 600 yards away, and just mewing like crazy so I started to chirp away at her as well. She started working her way in my direction, next thing I knew she was right on me, at 20 yards, last minute of light I let a arrow fly, heard the bone crushing sound, she takes off running and stumbling. Heard her circle up around me, then nothing, complete silence. Decided to start looking for blood, my flashllight was back at the rzr so all I had was my iphone. All I could find was one little speck of blod about the size of a dime, decided to back out of there and come back in the morning. Got back up there this morning, took the wife with me so I could have another set of eyes, still could not find any more blood, I was getting discouraged, knowing that my shot was good and a couldn't figure out why we aren't finding any blood. So we decided to start making a grid of where the last spot I thought I heard her, sure enough my wife took about 50 steps and starts yelling she found her, I just about fell to the ground with excitement and relief. As I was gutting her, my arrow was wedged inside her ribs, she bled out internally, liver and lungs were gone, but the toxic didn't go all the way through, I am not impressed with these blades.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm not impressed with Toxic heads either but I'm impressed with your shot and the fact that you stuck in there until you found your elk. Good on ya and congrats on an awesome accomplishment.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Nice job! For what it's worth I have been impressed with the Rage 2 blade broadhead. I got to see them in action this year on elk and deer. The elk was a 83 yard shot with a clean pass through. The deer was 67 yards and the arrow went through the front right shoulder, then through the chest and stuck in the left front leg bone above the hoof. Both animals dropped within seconds and only 25 yards from where they were hit. Again nice job and effort getting your tag punched.8)


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Well done, good job!


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

I wish I could field judge a "350"......i swear it was a 30" buck


----------

